# Investec 12 month fixed 3.6%



## z101 (11 Feb 2010)

Anyone have any hassle with Investec. Seems the best 12 month deal at the moment at 3.6%.

There is a tick box asking 'I wish to set up a nomimated account'. What does this option mean?


----------



## Lightning (12 Feb 2010)

I have had only good experiences with Investec. 

A nominated account is the external bank account where you can choose to wire your capital and bank interest on the maturity date of your term deposit.


----------



## georged3rd (12 Feb 2010)

Ceatharlach,

I wouldn't worry about the nominated account tick box. It's optional and a nominated account can be set up online after opening the account anyway. Whether you select it or not on the application form will have no bearing on how quickly the account is set up or how smoothly you can use Investec's services. 

Any time I've dealt with Investec they've been helpful, responsive & professional, traits you won't find in every bank in Ireland, particularly now that Halifax is gone/going.


----------



## kbie (12 Feb 2010)

Have, currently and in the past, a number of Investments with Investec and can concur that their service is excellent and I have had no difficulties whatsoever either depositing or receiving my matured investments. 

The best of all is that their rates and usually top of the class.


----------



## z101 (12 Feb 2010)

thanks folks


----------



## huskerdu (13 Feb 2010)

I have also had good experiences of dealing with Investec.

As well as good interest rates, excellent customer service, if you call into their Dublin office to set up an account, you get chocolate biscuits. Lots of them.


----------



## olddog (13 Feb 2010)

huskerdu said:


> I have also had good experiences of dealing with Investec.
> 
> As well as good interest rates, excellent customer service, if you call into their Dublin office to set up an account, you get chocolate biscuits. Lots of them.



LOL

Every man has his price


----------



## Lightning (13 Feb 2010)

Investec have 2 different 1 year term deposit rates. The 3.6% rate is their "online" rate.

The choclate biscuits may end up costing you a fortune if Investec put you on their non online rate.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Feb 2010)

Good point. Thanks fungus for pointing that out. I want chocolate biscuits AND the best interest rates available.


----------



## gussy (15 Feb 2010)

I have an account with Investec nice people to deal with and great rate for one yr. What would the opinion of you all as to what to do with 40k that will not be needed for a few years. I am looking at the an post 5.5yr account and would humbly as your advise


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2010)

If you can lock for 5.5 years then you will not go far wrong with An Post. There is no second place for 5.5 year term deposits. 

The only risk if you lock for 5.5 years is that rates will go up significantly inside the next 5.5 years.


----------



## gussy (16 Feb 2010)

Hi fungus, should the rates go up then you have a get out clause with an post. The lady on the phone told me that you can get you cash anytime.


----------



## oldtimer (16 Feb 2010)

The lady on the phone is correct. Saving certificates can be cashed anytime, no fees, no hassle. However, it is worth bearing in mind the dates interest is added. Interest is not added on a daily basis, it is added on each six months from the date of purchase. So if you purchase on say 1st March, interest is added on twice yearly, 1st September and 1st March each year.


----------



## Lightning (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks Oldtimer, I will add a note to the best buys with this information.


----------



## oldtimer (16 Feb 2010)

I notice on the Investec application form they ask the question 'where did you hear about this product.' A drop down box then displays a multitude of options i.e. radio stations, various newspapers and websites. Disappointed Askaboutmoney not listed. I'm sure quite an amount of business is coming their way via this website.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2010)

We're paid commission in chocolate biscuits.


----------



## Lightning (16 Feb 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I notice on the Investec application form they ask the question 'where did you hear about this product.' A drop down box then displays a multitude of options i.e. radio stations, various newspapers and websites. Disappointed Askaboutmoney not listed. I'm sure quite an amount of business is coming their way via this website.



Good point, there are now 1,000's of views of the AAM savings best buys per week and no doubt AAM is responsible for more than a few Investec customers.  

Investec have used AAM threads/quotes to advertise their products. Check out this page: . All of the "our client" quotes Investec have used are from AAM threads, a lot of the so called "our client quotes" are things that I have said !!!! At the very least Investec could have contacted me before quoting me or given credit to AAM.

Anyway, judging by the Investec website they are reading everything that is said about them on AAM.


----------



## Buckshee (16 Feb 2010)

Judging by the Investec website they are *reading everything that is said about them on AAM*.[/QUOTE]


You know what they say about not believing all that you read !!!!


----------



## z101 (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: Investec 12 month fixed 3.6%. details sent via email*

Well I hope they read this..

They send you your account number by EMAIL!

your password by TEXT!

and then your username by EMAIL!

You can change your password but not your username, but what if someone gets it before you get a chance to log in. I am amazed by such flimsy security. They say its an online product and thus dont send you any post, only emails. 
Can this be trusted as it seems with email and text been 2 of the most insecure methods of communications, to be an bit amateurish?? just to save money on post..


----------

